# (BS) Would you consider re-marrying if your current marriage is over?



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Inspired by the discussion in the other tread.

Given where you are in your marriage now, if you follow through with divorce or fail to reconcile, would you consider getting into another marriage down the line?


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Having done it a 2nd time and had that fail (note the screen name) :-( , there is no way I'd go a 3rd time. No way.

That said, I believe most people will say "no" - and based on how far out they are from the first (or 2nd, or 3rd) failure, more strongly - but most people actually would do it again.

We never learn.


----------



## Struggling4ever (Jan 9, 2012)

I actually like being married...still not sure about the "staying married" part though? I am a work in progress! Either way, I would share my life with friends...might be better off with the "friends" thing anyway? Time will tell!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

2X I would more than likely have the same thoughts as you if two went South. I would give it a try for a 2nd go around. I think there are some fine women out there and if you look at the statistics the numbers favor women who have not cheated vs. those that have. If I D I would be careful but after some time of healing I would perhaps give it a try. I am pro-marriage but certainly know the short falls and know firsthand what cheating does to us who have being betrayed.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going through my first divorce after a 20 year run. My husband cheated off and mostly on for last 13 years with the same woman. He has now left me for her. I can still say that if I find the right person I will absolutely marry again. I really liked being married and sharing my life with someone. I can't imagine how great it could be if I were with someone that respected me and was faithful to me.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope. My views on marriage have changed drastically, and I no longer believe it's something to strive for. If I met someone I did want to be with, I would just live with them.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

To me marriage was part of building the future family I wanted, I thought my ex did too. Now that I've started that family, raising my child, made a home and then for it to be broken up, I really don't see why I would need to marry again to have the kind of family I now have made. Marriage is no longer important to me, however having real and genuine relationships to people is... so I doubt I will ever remarry unless it is important enough to some woman I may meet who I want to spend the rest of my life with...


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been married twice. My first wife died of cancer and my second wife betrayed me. I'm currently in a committed relationship with a woman who has proven herself worthy of being my lifelong partner, and because of that my answer would be a definite 'yes' to getting married again.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I was 33 years old before I married. I was engaged twice and broke off it off with both ( scared of commitment).... thought I had finally met "the one",, no hesitation on saying yes.

Now that I have been betrayed,,, it would take me a long time with someone before I would consider marriage..... or even living with someone... 

And thanks to my IC, I am learning that I can't worry about keeping anyone but myself happy. 

So , before I would even think about finding another man, I am going to enjoy life for me!! Enjoy being with my kids, grand daughter and my wonderful friends who have dealt with hearing my daily vents,, day in and day out...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Never flecking again. EVER. My disillusions of marriage and what it stands for and what it was suppose to mean have been utterly shattered.

I'll never subject myself to getting married ever again. Nope, live with them - yes. Marry them - never.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

yes.
in fact i was engaged up until sept of last year though it ended up not working out.

not EVERY woman can be like my exwife, i hope.


----------

